# My Ghost Shrimp was Smashed



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I bought two ghost shrimp, named them, Shrimpo and Shrimpee the shrimp bros, i could tell them apart by there size, one day i noticed a tail in the tank, i began to worry, and told myself maybe they shed. but i know that's not true. 

I think I murdered my Shrimp.

R.I.P Shrimpo 
I'm sorry please forgive me


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Aw. They are transparent and small which makes it hard to be careful with them. They are just so delicate. Just be more observant next time. I love the names you picked. The shrimp Bros LOL.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Are they in a tank with a betta? If so, your betta probably attacked the shrimp.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Betta's dont attack shrimp there are a whole list a fish that are compatible tankmate, i think i crushed him under a decoration (the squidward head/house)


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

actually bettas are known to attack and eat shrimp, my 15 years of fish keeping experience tells me that, not to mention the hundreds of personal stories on this forum where bettas have eaten their shrimp. Yes they can be houses together but the best way to have success with shrimp is with a densely planted tank so that they can hide. Bettas eat shrimp and other small creatures that they can fit in their mouths. Bettas are carnivores and they naturally hunt for their food. Your betta probably ate him, sorry.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

+1 

I agree with Vivian here.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

My Shrimp is a adult, he is half the size as the betta both were, his body was found in a split, his tail from his head


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, that sounds like the beta ripped him in half. They're carnivorous fish and a lot stronger with their pray than you are giving them credit for.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

But he would have eaten him, his personality is differnt, he hides from his own reflection, i dont think he would tear him apart along with the fact that the body is still in there, never eaten. i think your getting them confused for cicalids

P.S. Your begining to tick me off my betta's a good fish


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to Mousie. Your betta ripped him in half.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> But he would have eaten him, his personality is differnt, he hides from his own reflection, i dont think he would tear him apart along with the fact that the body is still in there, never eaten. i think your getting them confused for cicalids
> 
> P.S. Your begining to tick me off my betta's a good fish


Not necessarily. Betta are called Siamese Fighting Fish for a reason. They don't have to eat what they kill. They'll kill simply because that's the way they are sometimes.

If this harmless debate is upsetting you, perhaps public forums that are designed for people to discuss and share their experiences and opinions are not the place for you.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I dont think so he has never done that, well not when im around he murdered my silver tip tetra while i was asleep. call me crazy but he has a bond with me. if he would have done it the body would be eaten, and he would hide all that day, because when he kills a partner he hides from me.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

No it's just that my baby has never done that and i found the shrimps body under a decoration, and i still have one shrimp, the betta lets the other shrimp clean the food off of him so i don't understand how he would kill the other.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> I dont think so he has never done that, well not when im around he murdered my silver tip tetra while i was asleep. call me crazy but he has a bond with me. if he would have done it the body would be eaten, and he would hide all that day, because when he kills a partner he hides from me.



I disagree.




> Well, i put few ghostshrimps in 2 of my 2.5 gallons betta tank and it didnt work at all. Both males keep chasing them all over the places. Few hours later, i found one of the shrimp cut in half by my black dragon hmplakat.


 [Source]



> i got a ghost shrimp 2 days ego....and my boy killed him this morning


 [Source]


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

like Mousie said, bettas are called Siamese Fighting Fish for a reason. Bettas are extremely aggressive fish. We aren't saying your betta isn't a good fish. He is just doing what is in his nature. 

honestly, based on your posts in this thread and other threads you have posted in, you do not seem to have much experience with bettas. We are not trying to fight with you but share our experience about betta and what we know about them. I've kept bettas for 15 years. Bettas are aggressive. I've had a female that was sweet and not aggressive at all but the second I put a snail in her tank she charged at it and knocked it off the side of the tank. You never know how bettas will react with tankmates. Bettas are incredibly unpredictable. That is probably the most important thing I've learned in the last 15 years. 

if you cannot have an adult discussion about bettas without getting hurt or saying we are wrong then maybe public forums are not a place for you. On this forum we respect other members and we also have discussions. We may not always agree but we are mature enough to have these discussions.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

The thing is my betta loves just watching other fish swim, he's never had to fight so he doesnt know his instinct, he leaves guppies alone too.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Also why do you guys keep placing quote's from my other posts?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> he doesnt know his instinct



Now it sounds like you're just grasping here. It's OK if you are not that knowledgeable (that much is extremely apparent), but lets keep the discussion real. If you want to learn, then be open to it. Otherwise there's nothing we can teach you.

Edit: Those quotes are from other members from the year 2011 here on the forum.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

oh, but im just saying all betta's are differnt, you've said that before, my bond with his is strong.
my betta is laid back is a calm fish. at blackfriday it will be his anaversery 

P.S. I'm not good with social skills which is why i use web annonymus.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

even laid back calm fish will be aggressive. 

what part of "bettas are extremely unpredictable" did you not hear? A betta will attack out of nowhere. 

All we are saying is that instead of fighting us, learn from members who are more experienced and learn how to improve your betta's life. 

Right now your betta is in a tank with 7-8 other tankmates and it is 5.5 gallons. You clearly are a beginner who is making mistakes are we are trying to help you.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

ok, i'll try, i want to upgrade but my mom wont let me get a bigger tank until i move out.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey BettaFire682!

I chuckled when I read this thread because...are you trolling? )))
Well, probably not. Just joshing' a bit  It's just the cadence of the posts back and forth...

Ok, from what I read, you are pretty set on that fact that your Betta didn't do it and for me and I don't care whatsoever because, unless you have video evidence that he didn't do it and that you did, then there's really no way to tell, and no point in arguing, because you seem pretty adamant 


There are some things you can do to help you gather more evidence on if your little betta is a, ahem, a murderer. *This is assuming you are invested in finding out.* You can buy more ghost shrimp! You don't have to get rid of the names..maybe Shrimpo/ee Jr.? See if you notice another torn, body of a shrimp in the tank later on. If there are more carcasses popping up then, yeah, they might not be good tank mates. 
Incidentally, the probability is that your betta might've bullied the shrimp to death so I'll confess that I tend to side on VivianKJean and Mousie on *the potential that your betta did it.* I hope not. I do hope that your shrimp and betta can get along.

Also, if you're bored and have extra time on your hands I'd recommend checking out videos on Youtube with bettas and shrimp tank mates. I think there's one where a betta rips one in half!!! mg: 

And sorry you killed your shrimp. It happens. I wouldn't dwell on it. Mistakes happen. 

Let us know how it goes! I would love to hear that you have new shrimp and that they never show up floating around in pieces again!!! ))


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks this is what i was looking for, this will help more.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Absolutely. No sweat  

I'm a beginner too and can sympathize with trying to figure out what may be happening in your tank. For what it's worth, you didn't sound upset in your posts at all and make no personal attacks! :thumbsup:

If you live with your mom I'm assuming you're in high school or college? Social skills will get much better as you get older I promise! Don't feel bad 

My betta attacks the littlest one so he may not have much time left on his clock, he he. 
But don't give up on getting more ghost shrimp!


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I do not agree with that. All life matters and using a ghost shrimp as a test subject is just wrong. It's not at all what good fish keeping is all about.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

i 100% agree. Shrimp are not test subjects.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

I agree Mousie. You are totally right.

I'm sorry if my suggestion seemed insensitive to ghost shrimp livelihood

It's just that there is a slim chance that, maybe, just maybe his betta actually didn't kill that ghost shrimp!! So, I don't want to have him give up and not have ghost shrimps as tank mates ....just in case 

I mean, however small the possibility -- he(bettafire) just may have killed it. 

So until he knows that for sure, I say, be positive, or optimistic, and give that ghost shrimp dream a chance, he he he. 

I also think he's young (I'm assuming, living w/his mom?) and being older, I felt bad that he was asked to leave when he was just confused about the situation. Don't you agree?


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

youbettarecognize said:


> I felt bad that he was asked to leave


No one asked him to leave. If that's what you read into what we said, you misunderstood.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh, okay. From what I read in the thread, it was suggested that he would benefit from leaving if he didn't.. well, it's right there in the thread  Anyone can go and read it 

I guess I just felt bad for the kid. He's just a kid... He looked confused and was just disagreeing with suggestions and not necessarily being rude. I feel bad for those that are misunderstood is all. 

I hope you're not upset over this silliness! Just wanted to make bettafire feel welcomed and that he didn't have to give up on having ghost shrimp as tank mates. 

I know what it's like to be judged by more experienced fish hobbyists and wanted to lend my support.

***
And btw, his "tick me off statement" might be a result of not being able to pick up on social cues, so no need to get upset by that IMO. Agreed that if comments like that continue..then just not acknowledging that would be a good route to take.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Neither myself nor Vivian implied that he should go. Only that if he cannot have a discussion without getting angry then perhaps forums where not the place for him. A huge difference from "If you can't handle the conversation then you need to leave". If I want someone gone I'll not beat around the bush. I'll just come right out and say it and there won't be any type of misunderstanding. I ain't shy. ;-)

No one on this forum has ever made me upset. I'm an x biker, so I have a much thicker skin than people may think.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Good to know that you know what you want and you're direct. I like that quality.

And good to know that it was my misunderstanding that you weren't implying that a young, kid should leave a public forum because you and Vivian thought it was best based on your interaction with him. Looks like I overreacted in this situation. My fault.

Yep, I have pretty thick skin too. That's what you get when you have a lot of tomboyish hobbies and a professional tech job where it's made up of 80% men!!!

=D

P.S. Yay for bikes! Owner of a Triumph and former rider of crotch rockets and Harleys.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

youbettarecognize said:


> Good to know that you know what you want and you're direct. I like that quality.
> 
> And good to know that it was my misunderstanding that you weren't implying that a young, kid should leave a public forum because you and Vivian thought it was best based on your interaction with him. Looks like I overreacted in this situation. My fault.
> 
> ...


Small world. I had a 72 Triumph Daytona, bore 40 over. It was custom with a rigid frame, slimline front end, solo seat and pee pad, single carb, tombstone tail light, baby ape hangers, custom bobtail fender, custom paint job (deep grape color that faded to black at the edges), horseshoe oil tank, and a 2.5 gallon fatbob gas tank. The seat sat less than 24 inches from the ground. The X made me sell it for gas so we could get across country for his new job. Worst mistake I ever made in my entire life. Ah, that was more than 21 years ago. I still hold a grudge. Crotch rockets huh. /turns up my nose lol


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah, they weren't my favorite either. Not right for me. I'm sorry you don't have that bike anymore-talk about custom. My knowledge doesn't come close to yours with motos either it seems 

But! Back to Bettas! They steal the show here


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Bettas most certainly do attack and kill shrimp. Whoever told you they do not gave you false information. Even if your betta has not done it before, it can turn around and do so in an instant. Bettas are unpredictable. Just because the are beautiful slow moving fish does not make them calm and docile.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

I only left for the day i cant access the betta blogs from home only at school, i'm back. 

P.S. My last snail "Lina" died last night, unknown cause I am not going to buy any more snails. all i do is kill them, what did i do?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

you have an extremely overstocked tank. Overstocked tanks mean high levels of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate (or a combination of them). Ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate are all toxic to fish, snails, shrimp, etc. So what happened is that you are poisoning your stock and they are dying off. this has been explained previous to you. 

Bettas are extremely hardy. Which is why people think they can live in tiny vases. 

however, snails are not as hardy. They can easily be killed by high levels of ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate. 

Shrimp are extremely sensitive to water parameters. And I mean extremely sensitive. 

Nitrate may not be as toxic as ammonia or nitrite BUT Nitrate is still toxic in high enough levels. 

If you continue to have your tank this overstocked, all of your fish will become sick and die off. 

Please do not get any more tankmates of any kind until your stock as died off. As Russell mentioned in your other thread, you can keep one betta and two ADF in a 5.5 gallon tank BUT that is the max you can have.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok thanks, so the fish can survive longer than snails. I'll get a vile of water sample taken to a petshop and get it anylized.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

This is not what I said. With proper care a snail can live for years.

I'm also going to assume that you didn't QT each of your new fish for 3-4 weeks before you added them to the tank. So that means you could have a tank full of sick fish. Which means when you told us that your tank was cycled, it actually wasn't. 

Also you don't have a test kit? so then you don't know if you tank is cycled? You cannot know if you tank is cycled without a test kit. 

Honestly, it is pretty clear that you should have done much more research before you started this tank. 

When you get your water tested - ask for exact numbers. Do not leave unless they give you exact numbers. Do not settle for "all fine" or "this is a bit high" or etc. Again I highly suggest you get your own test kit.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

every time I add a new fish, I have them sitting in the bag on the top of the water in the tank for an hour so they can ajust to the water tempature.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Quarantine means keeping them in a separate tank (even a kritter keeper) for a few weeks in order to make sure they do not have any pathogens that they would introduce to your current animals. Not just acclimating them to the current tank.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

that isnt QTing. That actually isn't even acclimating properly. 

QTing (quarantining) is when you have a separate tank that is heated, filtered, and fully cycled (in the case of your tankmates) and they live in that tank for 3-4 weeks. You preform water changes with equipment that is specific to that tank - that means gravel vac, buckets, nets, gloves, bags, cups, pitchers, etc, anything that is coming in contact with the tank or the water in the tank. This is to make sure that none of the fish are sick. Otherwise if you just add new fish to the tank then you can infect your whole tank. 

proper acclimate is this - you float the bag/cup in the tank to make sure the water is the same temperature and then every 10 minutes for 45mins-1hr you remove some of the water from the bag/cup and replace it with water from the tank. Then you use a net to remove your fish from the cup/bag and transfer it to the tank making sure none of the water from the bag/cup makes it into the tank. If you do not do this then you risk sending your fish into shock and killing them.

I highly suggest that you return all of your fish besides your bettas, including the ADF (or find them new homes) and really research on fish keeping, proper fish keeping procedures, the nitrogen cycle, how to cycle your tank, proper betta care, and about fish in general. 

All of your mistakes are mistakes people who do not do their research make. I'm looking out for your fish. If you care about them at all then you'll realize that you are hurting them and that you should find them better homes. you've bitten off more than you can chew.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> every time I add a new fish, I have them sitting in the bag on the top of the water in the tank for an hour so they can ajust to the water tempature.



That's called acclimation and has nothing to do with quarantine (there are a *lot* more steps to acclimation than just floating the bag). A quarantine tank is a separate tank with no substrate, a filter, heater, and light and no decorations other than a piece of pvc pipe for them to hide in. New fish stay in this tank for no less than 30 days. That way if they're sick you can treat them in that tank. This prevents your current fish in your main display tank from getting sick and dying. New plants, inverts, and fish should always be quarantined.

I keep two quarantine tanks. One is kept cycled and one is not cycled. The one that isn't cycled is meant for medications that kill the filter bed.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Moving them*

The Tank Temp is about 75-80 on adverage


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm thinking all this info you are being freely given is falling on def ears. 

Unsubbing from this thread. Nothing more I can do here.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*ok...*

Thanks for trying but I don't know the situation of the tank right now so i dont know how to fix this. I get it inspected


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

we've told you how to fix it. you have two options.

1) upgrade your tank to 20 gallons. 

2) return or rehome most of your fish.


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

BettaFire682 said:


> Thanks for trying but I don't know the situation of the tank right now so i dont know how to fix this. I get it inspected



Everyone has told you multiple times, in multiple threads, how to fix it.


Also, my betta killed $50 worth of shrimps after living peacefully with them for a few months. They are ticking time bombs.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

(delete)


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

Response to deleted post.


----------



## youbettarecognize (Aug 14, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

It seems like this thread has gone a little off topic. dont u think? It is begining to remind me of the one that was closed.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Why bump a dead thread? Did you still require assistance?


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Took your advice (Finnaly)*

My parent's won't let me upgrade my tank. so instead I'm in the works of a deep clean/detox. I lost my net so I quite literally had to pull my fish out by hand. It is long overdue for a cleaning.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

woah wait. Please do not pull your fish out by hand. You can cause them serious harm. Please just a cup and just scoop them out. 

You also didn't take our advice. Our advice was for you to return all of your fish except your betta.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey, I've had some experience with some Ghosties, I had them with my boy Speckles, who, like yours is very gentle and loving, I do have a question, did you find the other half of the shrimp? If not you Betta might have had a tiny snack, it does happen, Speckles (whom I doubted would eat a shrimp) ate one of his ghost shrimp, the shrimp was bothering him, and he had had enough. Maybe that's what happened. Only you know your Betta, no one else here does. If you think you accidentally smooshed him, then that could be. accidents happen, and you've learned from your mistakes. I do think, just for shrimp, your tank is the perfect size for a couple. Any extra fish (besides your Betta) might not be a good idea, it could stress them and your Betta out because they don't have much room to go and hide to get some space.
I hope I helped you a bit more.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

A++ Dangerous Angel !


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Perseus!

As a side note, Ghost Shrimp do shed, mine did. I think all shrimp shed, one of my new Cherry Shrimp shed it's skin today.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Why don't you buy a net then? It's $3 or under at Petco and Petsmart. I'm sure your parents won't be against or even notice if you get a new net.


----------



## BettaFire682 (Apr 27, 2015)

My tank is deep cleaned now my fish are more active and happy, when i dug the rocks out the remaining water was black and fish poo floated everywhere. they are happier and so am i the tank is so clean. But no sign of the shrimp.

he's gone. S.I.P. Shrimpee


----------

